# SS report 4-27 stripers and whites taking the lake over!



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Lee was feeling ill this morning, so I went solo. It sure is harder on me solo, but it makes me appreciate how much Lee does for me when it comes to loading/unloading/anchoring/etc..
I launched at 8:30 and went out to the Lump first and caught all the white bass you could want vertical jigging in the hour I spent there. 
I caught two stripers on the slab as well, both about 20". I kept them and released all of the white bass.
After trying some experimental techniques for stripers with no luck I headed back to the state park. As I rounded the corner by the jetty I could see a lot of fish on the sonar so I stopped and dropped a jig over.
It was a white bass every drop in water from 7' out to 24'. I tried to catch some blue cats with cut shad on the bottom, but white bass would get on it before the cats could find it. 
I put on big chunks of cut bait trying to discourage the white bass, with no luck. I only caught bigger white bass.
I only saw one other boat out today and they came into the state park as I was loading up, they had a cooler full of white bass as well.
I included a couple of sonar screen shots for the people who have PMed me asking about how to identify white bass on a depth finder.
:bluefish:
The first screen shot is of white bass, they are in a school that looks like they are very active and feeding hard. Some just off bottom and some rising up to chase shad. They make short blocks or ellipses on the screen and often stack up making big blocks that sometimes black the screen out. 
The second screen is of stripers, on my particular sonar unit they have a very distinctive wavy signature, that I really like to see!
I have gone out with others in their boats and find that each type of sonar represents fish with a different look. Often I feel lost when I look at an expensive unit as I have all ways used the ones that are less than $80.00 at Wal-Mart, but since that is the one I use and I look at it all day when I fish(which is often) I am used to what different fish look like by their signature. I also make it a point to look at the screen when fish are being caught so I know what that species looks like on the sonar.
After getting a chance to crappie fish so much, and have big schools of them under the boat, last fall and winter I am used to what they look like on my unit now. When a lot of us were catching them below the dam not too long ago I recognized them and was able to keep track of where they were much better than in the past.
When I am pretty sure the fish I see are white bass on the screen I throw a marker out and then circle back to get anchored in a way that the wind will put me directly over the fish.
I drop down with a slab and jig very close to the bottom first, just barley lifting the slab and letting it thump back down on the bottom. If they are white bass, MOST of the time they will hit the first time you lower a slab down. If I don't get hit, or no one else in the boat gets hit within 5 minuets i will move. Sometimes 5' from the spot I started in. Or pick up anchor and cruise around looking for the school I saw on the screen and try them again.
Some times they will be white bass and not hit, if so I remember where the spot is and come back later to check and see if they got hungry.
White bass will often go into a feeding frenzy after we start catching them with slabs and will gather under the boat until they make a huge school.
Last week Lee and me got over a fair school of white/striped bass and after we had been there a while the school became much larger. Both of us noticed that when one of us was bringing up a fish much of the school would rise up with the one that was hooked and as we got it close to the boat we could see the other fish trying to take away the slab from the hooked fish. Awesome!
SS


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Awesome report. I have that same sonar, thank you for the tips on reading it. I am still learning how to use it. My screen is not as clean as yours most of the time, though. But, your screen shots help. What is your scroll speed, I have mine set at 75%? 
I was seeing the whites on Saturday near the island when we were leaving, now I know what I was looking at. 
Thank you SS.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I set my scroll speed to max, and use pixels instead of fish symbols. I also set the sensitivity to manual and at 80% to 75% sensitivity, depending on the amount of clutter and debris in the water.


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Great Report!*

I learn somthing every day on here. Great Rport Loy, Thank You!

Brian


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

WTG Loy. Its is work to go it alone but very peaceful. Nice stripers and a good report. I am way overdue.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

I see you getting "Jiggy" with it on them white bass. WTG! Hope Lee feels better.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> I set my scroll speed to max, and use pixels instead of fish symbols. I also set the sensitivity to manual and at 80% to 75% sensitivity, depending on the amount of clutter and debris in the water.


I use pixels too. I will lower my sensitivity and see what happens. Thanks for the help.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome post one of the best I have seen in a long time. Thanks for all the info and how to jig for them bass I always look forward to your post
James


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I ll have to take Lee's place. I need a good round of white's. Been hitting place over here and not really getting anything. I think it maybe time of day....I have been going late.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good report. I didn't have anything today and would have like to have went with you and see how it feels to catch a lot of fish. Maybe next time.

Matt


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ha Ha Matt... WTG Loy Nice stripers!!


----------



## cobia156 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great report & info thanks, S.S. !!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

One good turn deserves another Mattsfishin, :bluefish: looks like I might be busy tomorrow, but the rest of the week is looking bad with rougher weather. 
Cowboy beat me up riding the Alaska crab fishing waves the other day,:work: , I took a pounding! 
And now I get weird when I see waves,... :rotfl: ,....????
Anyway, I remember some cold, COLD, days this past winter when I had the itch and no ride.
You, Gator Gar, and Fishinganimal got me through with flotation vehicles to the place where fish were biting, :wink:, and I will return the favor to each of you.
Some time next week, we will pick a good day with no waves, I'll take you out to the spots where I have been doing good, :fireworksand we can catch some white bass and maybe stripers, and for sure have some fun, :dance: on beautiful Lake Livingston.








I know this is the most emoticons I have ever used. :question:


----------



## preacher (Mar 24, 2007)

Good job ss, glad you had a great day


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I will be out there tomorrow because if I wait the weather is turning bad like you were saying. I will find somebody to go tomorrow. I got a list as long as my arm of people wanting to go fishin. I keep tryin to send them your way. The rest of the week we may have to step back and fish below the dam if the weather turns bad. I know a lot of people enjoy fishin below the dam and that includes me but when the stripers and whites start schooling in the lake I will leave the dam to others to fish.

Matt


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good report. How was the wind today on the main lake? 

I thought that north wind might be too strong so went below the dam instead where a great top-water bite is happening. Choices, choices. Good to have choices.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Matt I hope to get with you soon next week, the bite in the lake is very good and I would like to take you out in my boat. I know a lot of people want to go with you because you can get them on fish!
MDLRK, the wind was kind of a problem, I launched at the state park and the wind was not too bad at 8:30 but as I headed out it picked up and made for a bumpy ride to the Lump. It was really more of a Northeast wind at first though and the Lump was somewhat protected.
So I got all of the fishing in I wanted before it turned to the Northwest and got worse.
When I came into the breakwater by the state park jetty I got a break from the wind and caught some more there before heading in. Fishing is great right now, and like you said once to Lee and me, May is the month!


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

GREAT post Loy!


----------



## WDFishing (Feb 20, 2010)

Great Report Loy !!!


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

SS great catch & report, can't wait for May...


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome report!


----------



## Talon (Apr 13, 2010)

SS great report and thanks for the sonar tips. The water looks decent. Nice filet station too. Take care.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Thay is a great report, always enjoy your posts SS, see ya soon.


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the great tips SS!


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

Loy, thanks for the great report and the lesson on reading sonar. I also use pixels and not fish symbols and always get excited with I see a school below me. Good going and tips on using the marker. What type of marker are you using and how long is the length, I really never used one before and went to Academy recently and couldn't find them.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

awesome report! Always like to read your posts! Now I am convinced that I have to go! I have been wanting to try it... Should have went yesterday if there was only one other boat!!!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Way to go Loy, great to hear you can still rustle up the whites at your new old age! A belated Happy Birthday wish to ya ol'e timer!!!LOL! I have a gift for ya the next time I make it that far north! Could be as early as saturday! Hopefully the weather will hold out! I could stand to learn a few more of your fishing techniques before you get much older and forget how to fish!!!!!!!!!! Destiny is ready to Ride!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

My markers are patten pending and top secret, lol. Once Lee and me forgot to pick one up and several days later while fishing with customers a boat came up and asked if we were catching white bass, we said yes. He said if you really want to catch them go over to that marker( he pointed to the one we had left about a 100 yards away) we have been killing them for days over there, lol!
Okay megafish get up here and I'll give you some more fishing lessons while I am still only a little feeble minded!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

WTG Loy wtg .


----------



## easy living (Oct 23, 2009)

Where are the poles?? Oh nevermind I thought you said STRIPPERS.


----------

